

Inc.'s 30 under 30 List - mchafkin
http://www.inc.com/30under30/2011/honorees.html

======
daimyoyo
I think this list is missing 2 critical people. Gurbaksh Chahal is building
his third company, having sold the first two for a combined $340M. I
definitely think having 2 major exits before you're 30 should merit inclusion
in the list. Second is Mark Zuckerberg. Regardless of what you think about his
company, facebook has 750,000,000 members around the globe. Which if it were a
country would make it the third largest on the planet. Not to mention he's
parlayed a website he built in his dorm room into a $13.5B fortune. And if
that doesn't qualify someone for the list, what will?

~~~
zaidf
I think folks like Zuck graduated beyond such lists a few years ago. At least
a partial goal of these lists is to introduce fresh faces and find the "next"
Zuckerberg. Otherwise we'd be seeing the same people for a decade.

~~~
culturebeat
Well said, zaidf. This is Christine, one of the editors and writers for the
project. At Inc., we largely focus on small, fast-growing companies, needless
to say, pre-IPO or sale. And the names you'll see last year our list
(LivingSocial, Foursquare), and previously (Modcloth, Mashable, Aaron Patzer,
Mark Zuckerberg) won't appear on the list again. There are simply too many
innovative, fascinating new, younger, companies each year for us to explore
and profile to repeat names. Hope that makes sense.

~~~
daeken
This is a bit of an aside, but thank you for doing this. I've been enamored
with the 30-under-30 list for many years, and it's become a goal of mine to
get on it at some point. Don't have many years left to hit it, but I'm
certainly going to try!

------
mcdowall
Congrats to Onswipe, I always delight when I come across one of their customer
blogs, such a great interface for my iPad browsing experience.

Also I think Jason has done some pretty decent blog posts in the last year

------
jedberg
Congrats to the Hipmunks and Dropboxes (and any other YC company on the list
that I didn't realize was YC)!

~~~
pg
_and any other YC company on the list that I didn't realize was YC_

inDinero is too.

------
dpcan
I like the videos this year definitely. There's something about witnessing the
actual passion behind the pictures and articles from the real people. Makes
them seem more deserving of the praise.

However it's a shame they turned everyone into a cartoon after what looks like
were photos from several professional photo shoots.

I wonder if it was one of those situations where 1 or 2 pictures came out
terrible, so they decided to cartoonify everything and call it "by design".

------
bhartzer
Unfortunately I didn't make the list this year.

------
adriannica
@Max, how did you come up with this list?

~~~
mchafkin
I didn't work on this year's list, but I've worked on them in years' past. The
bottom line: It's a subjective list--based on reporting by Inc.'s editors and
writers (basically we talk to people and ask them who they admire/who they
think should be on the list). We assemble a long list of names and narrow it
down to 30, based a sense of who we feel is most impressive and most
interesting.

One of the cool things about this list is that it's a one-shot deal, so we'll
be looking for 30 new names next year. You can send nominations to
30under30@inc.com

Or put them in the comments here and we'll find them.

Thanks for reading!

------
hoag
Congratulations to my my dear friend of 12 years, David Gorodyansky of
AnchorFree, makers of HotSpot Shield! :)

